# Lathe Purchase



## brose1313 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I'm planning on buying a lathe for myself this Christmas. I have been searching Craigslist mostly for use lathes. I also have been stuck between buying a mini lathe vs a bigger size lathe. I have found two lathes which I am very interested in. 

The first option is the rikon 70-100 mini lathe, but it comes with a extension which allows me to turn longer items. The one thing I am worried about with this lathe is the Hp. Would I be able to turn large legs even with 1/2 motor? Also, would the weight of this lathe create a lot of vibration? The seller is asking $300 

My next option is a jet 1236. The unit seems to look close to new. I was wondering if its worth the extra money for this unit. It's only a 3/4 hp, so only a quarter more than the rikon. The unit comes with a stand, and the seller is asking $690.

I would really appreciate anyone's input on these two lathes. I am also open to any opinions on other lathes I should look at. Turning seems to be something I will really enjoy and I can't wait to get a lathe and start.

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

look at the delta 46-460 
it is aroud the 690 price new and you can buy an extension for it
there are a bunch of us here that own and love this lathe:yes::yes:
the reverse and evs is awesome and it has plenty of power


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> look at the delta 46-460
> it is aroud the 690 price new and you can buy an extension for it
> there are a bunch of us here that own and love this lathe:yes::yes:
> the reverse and evs is awesome and it has plenty of power


+1 :yes:


----------



## brose1313 (Jan 3, 2012)

I appreciate your input. Only problem with the delta 46-460 is the price tag. After buying the extension, the unit will around $850. Then I will have to purchase turning tools. Unfortunately at this point that is above my price range. The most I could really spend is around $600. This leaves me a little room for turning tools. I would be asking the seller of the jet 1236 lathe if he was willing to accept that.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

well you mentioned the jet for 690 right?
buy the delta for that and add the extension later
you would not regret this lathe


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Be sure to compare Amps as HP can be deceptive. The Rikon is a good lathe and with the extension probably worth the $300. I don't know the Jet but it probably has more mass which is good but not sure you really get much more capability. There are so many additional expenses to keep in mind too.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Take the advice from those that have been there done that. Your gonna wanna upgrade to the Delta 46-460. Rus just upgraded, I'm looking to upgrade. Had I saved the pennies I spent on my lathe and added to it when I could, I would be turning on a 46-460 now. The difference of only 100 bucks between a used Jet with tools and a new 46-460 with no tools is so small that its definately worth the wait in my opinion. I recieved the same advice when I wanted to buy my first lathe but I didnt take it. Now I just dream about owning a real lathe!! Besides, 100 bucks buys very little when it comes to lathe tools and asseccories.

For what is worth, I would guess about 90% of folks dont have an extension on thier lathe. Unless you plan on doing alot of long spindle work or peppermills, its really not nessiccary.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

brose1313 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm planning on buying a lathe for myself this Christmas. I have been searching Craigslist mostly for use lathes. I also have been stuck between buying a mini lathe vs a bigger size lathe. I have found two lathes which I am very interested in.
> 
> ...


if your thinking of getting the Jet 1236, save your money and get the harbor freight version, its identical to the Jet just different color and price tag, i had both, sold the Jet and still have the hardor freight lathe, just got the Delta 46-460 and cant see myself going back


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Another vote for the 46-460. I bought one a couple of months ago and love it. Sooo smooth and quiet. 

I used a Jet when I took a class at a Woodcraft store and it was noisy and felt kinda cheap by comparison. 

I was thinking about the extension bed but I haven't needed it yet. The 46-460 will turn 16 3/4" in a pinch. The longest pepper mill kit at WC is only 14" so the delta is fine as is for me. 

If $679 (on amazon) is just plane too much then get the Harbor freight lathe. Just make sure you get the one with the #2 morse taper in the headstock.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

65BAJA said:


> Another vote for the 46-460. I bought one a couple of months ago and love it. Sooo smooth and quiet.
> 
> I used a Jet when I took a class at a Woodcraft store and it was noisy and felt kinda cheap by comparison.
> 
> ...


 Sorry, I guess I should have been more specific with my peppermill comment. The extension is required for peppermills if you want to bore the mills on the lathe.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

here is the harbor freight Jet knock off that i used after the actual Jet, 
the next picture is my new setup, on the left is the full size set of carbide tools, and on the right is the full mini set of the carbide tools im proud to say all the tools are made at home at a fraction of the cost.. :yes:

you can save by making your own tools, and get the Delta :yes:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Thats purty Rus!!!!:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## brose1313 (Jan 3, 2012)

I appreciate everyone's advice, I personally would like to turn many different table legs. Would this lathe be a good fit for me? This is why I would have to invest in the lathe extension pretty quickly.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

brose1313 said:


> I appreciate everyone's advice, I personally would like to turn many different table legs. Would this lathe be a good fit for me? This is why I would have to invest in the lathe extension pretty quickly.


i think its worth it, but if your thinking of getting the Jet, them trust me and get the harbor freight one, atleast in the end you wont be kicking yourself for saving 100 bucks and wasting 600... :sad:

were are you located?


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

k so if you buy the delta or the jet or whatever there is 0 reason to buy a lathe extension... See how Rusdemka has his lathe sup on the table top? If you set it up like that you can remove the tailstock from the Delta and build a stand to match the height of the headstock spindle to that of the tailstock. If you do that you can get the Jet or the Delta or pretty much whatever you want under 600 and turn a table leg... It really doesn't take that much HP to do so as long as the table leg isnt 12 inches wide or something like that. It is also way cheaper than buying extensions.


----------



## brose1313 (Jan 3, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> i think its worth it, but if your thinking of getting the Jet, them trust me and get the harbor freight one, atleast in the end you wont be kicking yourself for saving 100 bucks and wasting 600... :sad:
> 
> were are you located?


I'm located in the Cincinnati area.


----------



## brose1313 (Jan 3, 2012)

How does everyone feel about the 46-455 model? It is currently on sale for $469 on amazon. Is it much different then it's bigger brother the 460?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

brose1313 said:


> How does everyone feel about the 46-455 model? It is currently on sale for $469 on amazon. Is it much different then it's bigger brother the 460?


the 455 doesnt have the electonic variable speed and i think it does have reverse, the horse power is 3/4, but the frame is the same as the 460..


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Here is another on sale for $250, you can buy the extension for another $110. Rikon 70-050

As Shop Dad said, be sure to check the amps.
As a comparison Rikon 6.6 Delta 8 so only really about 20% more powerful.
Swing Rikon 12 Delta 12.5
Delta weights 20 pounds more 
Both have electronic speed with three belt setting Rikon 300 low, Delta 250 low.

The one place I found amps for the Jet 1236 listed it as 6 amp.
I assume if the Rikon had a Delta or Jet lable it would be listed as 3/4 hp.

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/rikon-12-basic-mini-lathe-70-050VS.aspx


----------



## brose1313 (Jan 3, 2012)

So is it worth shelling out the extra $200 for the 460, or would the 455 cover all of my needs?

Thanks


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

brose1313 said:


> So is it worth shelling out the extra $200 for the 460, or would the 455 cover all of my needs?
> 
> Thanks


if you can afford it get the 460
electronic variable speed and reverse are awesome :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> if you can afford it get the 460
> electronic variable speed and reverse are awesome :yes::yes::yes:


+1, i should have never got the lathe i had before..


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I think the key words here are "if you can afford it". A fantastic lathe will do you no good if it sits for a year as you pay it off, then have to buy tooling. Read the many threads here that speak of "the slippery slope" and "the lathe is just the beginning". Having recently gotten my first lathe I can tell you it may take several hundred dollars to purchase various tools, a sharpening system, chuck, live and drive centers, mandrills, wood, kits, supplies like sandpaper and finishes, calipers... the list goes on. It's pretty frustrating to want to do a project but can't because you need something you don't have, and just starting out you have nothing. There is nothing wrong with starting on a used lathe while you build your skill, tooling and supplies. Most of that can go with you when you upgrade. A lot of great work is posted here done on less that perfect lathes. That's OK, and may even help broaden your experience and learn to improvise. Now if you decide you can swing a nicer new lathe like the Delta or a Nova or other then go for it! But go into it with eyes wide open because there will be significant additional expenses.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> I think the key words here are "if you can afford it". A fantastic lathe will do you no good if it sits for a year as you pay it off, then have to buy tooling. Read the many threads here that speak of "the slippery slope" and "the lathe is just the beginning". Having recently gotten my first lathe I can tell you it may take several hundred dollars to purchase various tools, a sharpening system, chuck, live and drive centers, mandrills, wood, kits, supplies like sandpaper and finishes, calipers... the list goes on. It's pretty frustrating to want to do a project but can't because you need something you don't have, and just starting out you have nothing. There is nothing wrong with starting on a used lathe while you build your skill, tooling and supplies. Most of that can go with you when you upgrade. A lot of great work is posted here done on less that perfect lathes. That's OK, and may even help broaden your experience and learn to improvise. Now if you decide you can swing a nicer new lathe like the Delta or a Nova or other then go for it! But go into it with eyes wide open because there will be significant additional expenses.


So true. I think I've spent twice as much at least on tools and accessories for my lathe as I did on the lathe it self and I haven't even bought a sharpening system yet.


----------



## brose1313 (Jan 3, 2012)

This slippery slope is starting to scare me a bit lol. If I were to pay between $500-700 for a lathe, could anyone give me an estimate on the other cost it would take me to get started? 

Also, what tools/accessories would be the most important to purchase first?

Thanks everyone for the advice!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

brose1313 said:


> This slippery slope is starting to scare me a bit lol. If I were to pay between $500-700 for a lathe, could anyone give me an estimate on the other cost it would take me to get started?
> 
> Also, what tools/accessories would be the most important to purchase first?
> 
> Thanks everyone for the advice!


What do u already have? I would say purchase tools as y need them, you don't need much for spindle turning...


----------



## brose1313 (Jan 3, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> What do u already have? I would say purchase tools as y need them, you don't need much for spindle turning...


I currently have 0 turning tools. I am just getting into the hobby of turning. Btw, I was checking out some of your products from a recent post rusdemka, they look great! Wish I could have gotten some! They would have given me a great start.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

brose1313 said:


> I currently have 0 turning tools. I am just getting into the hobby of turning. Btw, I was checking out some of your products from a recent post rusdemka, they look great! Wish I could have gotten some! They would have given me a great start.


Are u reffering to my tools?  
I try not to force my tools on people Haha. I do have a set I'm having made Saturday if your interested. Even though the tools will save you a lot of money, u still need a lathe


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm a fairly new wood turner, the first thing I did was buy a jet 1236 and a cheap harber freight 8 piece chisel set, then bought a woodriver chuck. Then had to sell my jet lathe due to curtain issues that came up and got the harber freight lathe, and tell u what I'm glad I sold the jet because the hf lathe was the same.

If I had to start over, I would buy a good lathe, save if I needed to and get each tool as I needed them. The 8 piece harbor freight set is good and gets the job done but needs sharpening a lot. And carbides for me now is a must.

So get the good stuff the first time and you will be happy, but don't sell the shirt off your back to get the good stuff..


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

brose1313 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm planning on buying a lathe for myself this Christmas. I have been searching Craigslist mostly for use lathes. I also have been stuck between buying a mini lathe vs a bigger size lathe. I have found two lathes which I am very interested in.
> 
> ...


I would check out gumtree if you have that over there and other sites people use for selling. Auctions are another good one. Had a clearing sale I. Town on Saturday and a Teknatool lathe with a nova scroll chuck and chisel set went for $50. I was distracted at the time and missed it, I would have bought it at that price just for the chuck.

Look around and you never know what bargains might be around.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## brose1313 (Jan 3, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Are u reffering to my tools?
> I try not to force my tools on people Haha. I do have a set I'm having made Saturday if your interested. Even though the tools will save you a lot of money, u still need a lathe


Yes, I'm referring to your tools:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I am very tempted to shell out the money right now for your products but I'm reluctant still just because I haven't purchased a lathe yet. Also, since I have no other tools, I wouldn't be able to make my own handles :thumbdown:

I really wish you were making these in the next few weeks because if I do find the right lathe for me I would jump all over the opportunity to purchase your well crafted tools!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

brose1313 said:


> Yes, I'm referring to your tools:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I am very tempted to shell out the money right now for your products but I'm reluctant still just because I haven't purchased a lathe yet. Also, since I have no other tools, I wouldn't be able to make my own handles :thumbdown:
> 
> I really wish you were making these in the next few weeks because if I do find the right lathe for me I would jump all over the opportunity to purchase your well crafted tools!


You might be able to buy something with wooden handles cheap at a garage sale etc, even handles off a pair of shears and fit them till you turn your own handles.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

brose1313 said:


> Yes, I'm referring to your tools:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I am very tempted to shell out the money right now for your products but I'm reluctant still just because I haven't purchased a lathe yet. Also, since I have no other tools, I wouldn't be able to make my own handles :thumbdown:
> 
> I really wish you were making these in the next few weeks because if I do find the right lathe for me I would jump all over the opportunity to purchase your well crafted tools!


:thumbsup: I do have a full set right now, someone asked for them but I havnt got a confirmation from them, if they back out I may hold on to them for someone else, contact me when your ready...


----------



## brose1313 (Jan 3, 2012)

If I were to purchase these tools, would anyone be able to help me out with the handles? I know I could go buy something from the store but I would rather use a product that is created by one of the many talented people in this forum. 

Thanks


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

brose1313 said:


> If I were to purchase these tools, would anyone be able to help me out with the handles? I know I could go buy something from the store but I would rather use a product that is created by one of the many talented people in this forum.
> 
> Thanks


Check your pm


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

brose1313 said:


> If I were to purchase these tools, would anyone be able to help me out with the handles? I know I could go buy something from the store but I would rather use a product that is created by one of the many talented people in this forum.
> 
> Thanks


I could do some for you if you were happy to cover freight from Australia. I have a handle on here I did from some recycled timber. I'll see if I can find a pic and post it again for you

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Old chisel - new handle


That was the thread.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## brose1313 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well everyone I think I have found my lathe! I know everyone is pushing for the delta 46-460, but I don't think I could afford it, especially since I would need to buy the extension because I want to be able to turn table legs. I have found a jet Model JWL-1442VS that is three years old. It comes with the legs as well.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I dunno anything about that lathe but based on a quick 30 second search, I'd say thats a score!! That lathe sells for $1400 bucks on Amazon. Theres only one review though and I didnt read it. Still cant base a decision on one review. I'm sure someone who knows something about it will comment shortly.:thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Ooohhh, that's a heavy lathe, I say go for it man,


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

jet makes a good lathe and that would be a super good lathe for the price
check it out good then jump on it


----------



## brose1313 (Jan 3, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> jet makes a good lathe and that would be a super good lathe for the price
> check it out good then jump on it


When I check out the lathe, what are some things I should be looking for?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Now you're talking! Others with more experience will chime in, but some quickie thoughts: Check that it runs smooth with no odd sounds and can change speeds easily. There should be no runout and the points of the drive center and live center should line up when you bring the tailstock up. That's a good lathe and will give you capacity to do everything from pens to long table legs to bowls/plates up to 14" or so. Go get it!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

what shopdad say is what i would have said too
maybe also get him to chuck up something and turn it to make sure it all sounds good 
i would jump on that or someone else will:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## brose1313 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well I'm going I check out the lathe Sunday, looking forward to getting this baby to my shop!


----------



## brose1313 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well everyone like I said I'm heading to check out the lathe this Sunday. The purchase includes all accessories that came with the lathe originally. He would also be willing to sell me a nova chuck for $50. I'm not sure exactly what model it is though. Would this be a good investment for me? Also, I've been doing some research on the nova chuck and it looks as if the chuck holds a dovetail joint on on the work piece. Does this mean I would have to invest in a turning tool which creates the joint?

What other accessories do you guys are essential for lathe turning? I'm going to be doing mostly spindle and bowls I think, but I want to be able to dip my feet in all different projects on the lathe.

I will already have my turning tools thanks to rus, but I would like to hear everyone's advice on what other accessories I will need.

Thanks


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i use my skew chisel to make my dovetail


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

brose1313 said:


> Well everyone like I said I'm heading to check out the lathe this Sunday. The purchase includes all accessories that came with the lathe originally. He would also be willing to sell me a nova chuck for $50. I'm not sure exactly what model it is though. Would this be a good investment for me? Also, I've been doing some research on the nova chuck and it looks as if the chuck holds a dovetail joint on on the work piece. Does this mean I would have to invest in a turning tool which creates the joint?
> 
> What other accessories do you guys are essential for lathe turning? I'm going to be doing mostly spindle and bowls I think, but I want to be able to dip my feet in all different projects on the lathe.
> 
> ...


Buy the chuck, nova doesn't have chicks as cheap as $50. I just purchased one for $123 with the insert. No special tools needed for the dovetail, I use slew and carbide detailer..


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

+1 get the chuck. Standard tools needed. You can use the rougher from Rus.


----------



## hass86 (Dec 9, 2012)

I often use these calipers from Lee Valley: 

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=43201&cat=1,330,49237&ap=1


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Another + for the chuck. If he does not have the instructions you can download them from Teknatool.
Unless he also gives you a set of the 100mm&+ jaws you _do not_ cut a dovetail for a tenon, only for a recess. 
The instructions also tell you how to cut the dovetail with a skew. I made a tool from an old bench chisel but a large screwdrive works just as well.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Brose, your pm is full, been trying to contact you for a while...


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

I have two Nova chucks and it's really not necessary to cut a dovetail (unless you want to) when mounting the bowl to the chuck.I saw a turning demo where the guy just used a straight cut and mounted the bowl. I've tried it both ways and have found both will work just fine.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

HLW said:


> I have two Nova chucks and it's really not necessary to cut a dovetail (unless you want to) when mounting the bowl to the chuck.I saw a turning demo where the guy just used a straight cut and mounted the bowl. I've tried it both ways and have found both will work just fine.


 
What jaws are you using?
On MOST of the Nova jaws you _do not_ cut a dovetail for a spigot/tenon but you _do _for a recess. Both affect the holding power of the jaws.


----------



## brose1313 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well everyone I'm back from meeting with the seller. I'm happy to say the lathe was everything I expected it to be! It ran great and true. The man selling it was moving which was the reason he was letting it go. He also gave me a ton of accessories for the lathe.

They include 
-super nova chuck with two inserts
-live center
-Super Drive Center/spring loaded
-center drill attachment 
-dozens of pen blanks and accesoores
-finishing products 

This doesn't even include all of the stock items he gave me that came with the lathe.

All in all i ended up paying $570 for everything. I feel like I got a really good deal!! Now I'm excited for rus's tools so I can start throwing some shavings!! Thanks everyone for helping me through the process


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

heck yea you dun good man


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

brose1313 said:


> Well everyone I'm back from meeting with the seller. I'm happy to say the lathe was everything I expected it to be! It ran great and true. The man selling it was moving which was the reason he was letting it go. He also gave me a ton of accessories for the lathe.
> 
> They include
> -super nova chuck with two inserts
> ...


Wow you really scored on this deal... You will have lots of fun....


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That's a great deal! Congrats! Be sure to post pix of your turnings.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Duplicate post.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

You got a heck of a good buy there. :thumbsup:
Happy turning.
PS Don't forget you will need a good faceshield.


----------



## hass86 (Dec 9, 2012)

Awesome deal. I need to run up on a deal like that myself.


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Big score and great find but I hope you do realize there are laws against armed robbery?:laughing:Happy turning.


----------



## brose1313 (Jan 3, 2012)

Haha well by the sounds of it, looks like I got as good of a deal as I thought I did. I can't wait to start turning!!


----------

